# Iso Datein per Java über Windows XP brennen



## lolkind (14. Mai 2007)

Also folgendes Problem hab ich:

Ich möchte über die Programmiersprache JAVA eine ISO Datei brennen,
dabei aber maximal den von WindowsXP mitgebrachte Internbrennsoftware nutzen.

Im Internet hab ich soweit noch nichts darüber gefunden,
ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee die mich weiterbringt.

Wie gesagt folgendes ist dabei zu beachten:

+Betriebssystem:  Windows XP
+verwendete Programmiersprachen: JAVA oder BATCH-DATEIN
+verwendete Brennsoftware: WindowsXP Interne Brennsoftware oder eine die in JAVA geschrieben werden kann
+sollte alles OpenSource sein


MFG,
lolkind


----------



## lolkind (15. Mai 2007)

Hat den niemand eine Idee?

Vllt eine Bibliothek?
Oder eine DLL?


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2007)

wtf? okay, vielleicht kommt die frage unerwartet, aber WARUM?


----------



## lolkind (15. Mai 2007)

Is ein Projekt von mir und nen paar kumpels,
mit cd zu iso machen und von iso zu cd per java halt,
doch da wir alle WIN XP haben und keine anderen "kommerze"Brennsoftwares nutzen wollen,
müssen wir wohl oder übel über die Win-XP-InternBrennsoftware gehen.

Natürlich wäre es mir/uns auch recht bzw. mir wenn es Bibliotheken dazu geben würde,
oder OpenSource Brennprogramme per Java oder Batch-Daten.

Haste eine Idee?


----------



## DP (15. Mai 2007)

gibt doch genug free brennprogramme


----------



## lolkind (15. Mai 2007)

Aber fast keine die ich mit Java steuern kann,
und genau soeins such ich!


----------



## m@nu (15. Mai 2007)

such dir bei sourceforge ne opensource cd-brenn-library (java wirst du da bestimmt nicht finden, da eine cd brennen doch recht hardware nah ist :roll. diese hängst du dann per JNI an deine applikation und gut ist...

(frag jetzt nicht nach beispiel code  )


----------



## lolkind (15. Mai 2007)

bedanke mich rechtherzlich für deine Antwort,
den Vorschlag nehm ich mir morgen früh als erstes vor!


----------



## DP (15. Mai 2007)

lolkind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bedanke mich rechtherzlich für deine Antwort,
> den Vorschlag nehm ich mir morgen früh als erstes vor!



jau, hasse wenigstens was zu tun :lol:


----------



## Gast (16. Mai 2007)

naja, an sich ist es etwas unsinnig, das stimmt, aber die jungs werden dabei viel lernen und der gedanke den die verfolgen ist auch gut! also weiter so!


----------



## DP (16. Mai 2007)

naja, "irgendetwas" zu programmieren ist ja nicht unsinnig - ein lerneffekt ist sicherlich dabei... und besser als in der kneipe besoffen vom hocker zu fallen und sich dabei am tresen den unterkiefer zu brechen allemal :meld:


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und besser als in der kneipe besoffen vom hocker zu fallen und sich dabei am tresen den unterkiefer zu brechen allemal :meld:


Hört sich ja übel an...
Ich hoffe du kannst inzwischen wieder kraftvoll zubeißen  :wink:


----------



## Jango (16. Mai 2007)

@ Wildcard - löl


----------



## Blo (20. Mai 2007)

sag mal bescheid wenn du ne schöne lib gefunden hast

wird mich auch interessieren obwohl ich da jetzt keinen direkten verwendungszweck für habe


----------

